# moving wood



## cheapheat (Oct 5, 2007)

What kind of cart/wagon is the best to move wood from stack to stove? I want to stock pile enough wood to burn for a week. I'm thinking a manual type georgia buggy might work best. I've used a deer cart for the past few years but it is wearing out,  mostly from cutting across a pretty steep hill.


----------



## GeeWizMan (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know what's best, but I just use a large wheel barrow to move it from the wood storage area to the garage where we then move the wood into old wood boxes near the stoves for burning.  I do it every day as part of my morning exercise routine.  I like the idea of a wheel barrow because I think it might be easier to push through some snow than a cart with 2 wheels.

George


----------



## njtomatoguy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use my plastic/glass/aluminum recycling bucket tied to a handtruck for all my wood moving. I learned that from an old timer on a construcion site. I AM CHEEEEEP., but it works for me.


My neighbor felt sorry for me and offered me his wheelbarrow. I found that amusing. Think outside the box.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's what I use:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/1023/


----------



## bjorn773 (Oct 7, 2007)

I use a 6 cubic foot wheel barrow. I have to get through a service door in the back end of the garage to get to the back yard where I stack the wood. I like the single wheel for quick turns to avoid hitting all the crap in my garage. Plus that same single wheel seems to go through the snow easier than two.


----------



## carpniels (Oct 8, 2007)

I use one of those yellow 4 wheeled cart (2 by 4 ft) from Lowes. Works well. The wheels will snap of the ax when you load it too full and use it on bumpy land, but a welder will take 10 minutes to weld them back and you are good forever. The wire mesh will fall out of the sides but you can still use it for wood. Actually, it is safer without the mesh because it can cut your hands.

Carpniels


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 8, 2007)

I too use the yellow 4-wheeled cart from Lowes. I've loaded mine as high as I could stack it and it hasn't broken yet. My day is probably coming but I have a MIG welder so not concerned. I often pull it behind the riding lawnmower because my property is hilly, but it is still maneuverable on flat land by hand. I put a piece of sheetmetal in the bottom since the mesh looked a little too flimsy.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought a large 2 wheel barrow from Sams club. I think it was around $50. I bring in 3 loads through my walkout basement to the stove, and it will last 4-5 days burning 24/7.


----------



## burntime (Oct 8, 2007)

A 12x6 single axle trailer pulled by a simplicity soveriegn.  3 loads gives me a little over 3 cords and I pick at the softwood pile early and late so I should be set


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 9, 2007)

I step out the back door of the basement office and walk six feet to the pile. I spent too many years trudging through snow to the wood shed I built years ago at the edge of the yard.

Termites be damned. If they are hungry there is a ten cord buffet out there.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 9, 2007)

I use a log hauler that I purchased from Harbor Freight.  It's a lighter version of Eric's two wheel buggy  It has two 20" bicycle wheels that go over rough terrain pretty well, and holds about 150 lbs of oak splits.  It doesn't like big diameter logs, but splits are fine, as long as they are shorter than the ~22" distance between the wheels.  

I go from my woodshed, up a bunch of steps in the garage, turn 90* to go into the house, then up a couple more steps to get to the living room.  The big wheels are pretty easy to bump up the steps, and I find the capacity is just about perfect - If it held much more I'd have trouble getting up the stairs, but it holds enough for about a day and a half to two days steady burning.

The construction is on the light side, but It's held up for about a dozen cords so far...

Gooserider


----------



## Nofossil (Oct 9, 2007)

I have another thread on my search for a better way, but here's what I can tell you. For manual transport, we have in New England something called a 'GardenWay Cart'. I think GardenWay is long gone, but there is a local company that makes the identical item. I think there are cheesy knockoffs out there too - the real thing is worth it. The picture is too big to attach to this post, but here is a link. Sorry for the photo quality - the sun messed me up.

In the photo, you can see it standing on its tailgate. Essentially, it's a plywood pickup bed with a slide-out tailgate and rugged 26" bicycle wheels (with REALLY heavy spokes).

Advantages: Really rugged, will hold as much as you would want to drag up any kind of grade. Really stable, easy to load and unload. Big enough so two people can pull on it if necessary.

Disadvantages: Wide. Won't fit through a normal doorway. Hard to find storage space for it. Ends up being left outside, which rots out the plywood in only 20 years.

Caution: Don't put a really heavy log in the back until you've loaded some counterweight in the front ;-)

I can post more pics and see if I can find manufacturer / dealer info if you would like.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 9, 2007)

This looks like that.
I already have a wheelbarrow - I just don't know if I want to get any more stuff
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91840


----------



## WarmGuy (Oct 10, 2007)

I use this thing, which you can see, has been around the block.  It does a good job.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 10, 2007)

I used to have one of those plastic things.
I got hit in the shins once too often.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 10, 2007)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> I use this thing, which you can see, has been around the block.  It does a good job.



I have one of those too, and I use it a lot for other stuff, but I don't think it works that good for firewood.  It holds maybe about half what my HF firewood cart does, if that, and doesn't roll as easily.  I also found it likes to tip if not loaded just right, or if you pick the handle up to high.  

As a side note, the HF internet site seems to be showing a $10 off on the cart that I pointed to, making it only $40 - at that price it is well worth it.  However they also carry a firewood cart from our friends at Vogelzang for almost twice the price, offering less than half the capacity, and to my eyes, a much less effective design, so watch out for which one you get...

Gooserider


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 10, 2007)

How about this thing?  It folds.
http://www.cabelas.com/spodw-1/0033920.shtml


----------



## njtomatoguy (Oct 10, 2007)

I had one of those plastic yard carts also- didn't work for me, because when moving rounds, it would tip over, etc. Then the wheels fell off, so out to the trash it went.

For bringing wood from the pile to the house, I have a folding cart that works perfectly.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 10, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> How about this thing?  It folds.
> http://www.cabelas.com/spodw-1/0033920.shtml



Neat looking, and I like the sling, but is it worth $60 more than the HF unit?  I guess it depends on what you're after.

Gooserider


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 11, 2007)

The folding feature might be worth something.


----------



## titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a cheaper method, although likely messy:


----------



## Mmaul (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm new to this forum but if your really looking for a cheap way to move firewood, I like to use a little tikes plastic wagon. I know it sounds funny but it has a one piece bottom and can be cleaned out with a rag. They can bought new for about $12 or for less at a yard sale.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 2, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I am going to order the Vogelzang cart.
The was I would use this would be to move the wood from a stack in the attached garage to the hearth.
The cart is decorative enough so that restacking would be unnecessary-just leave the cart by the stove.
I really hate restacking.
Plus, my current method involves carrying the wood from the garage in nylon slings/bags.
This way, no lifting involved, except to get it over two separate steps.
The 10" wheels should help with this.
It's cheaper now, btw, 70 bucks.
Anyway, that's the way I look at it.
Here's a pic:  http://vogelzang.com/MiscAcc/images/LC-37logcartLG.gif


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree it is much more decorative than the HF unit, and probably will take up a bit less space in the room.  At the same time I'm not sure about those 10" wheels - that size won't be a lot of help on rough ground or going up stairs compared to a 20" wheel like on the HF cart.  In addition, while it's hard to tell from the picture, the wheels look like some sort of one-peice cast plastic, with a non-pneumatic tire - this is a design that I've found to not hold up well on things that I've owned - however they can (probably) be replaced when necessary for not unreasonable amounts of money.

However if you think it would meet your needs, then go for it - then keep us posted on how it works out.

Gooserider


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm already getting crap from the wife about aesthetics.
Hey, I'm the guy moving all those lbs of wood.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 2, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I'm already getting crap from the wife about aesthetics.
> Hey, I'm the guy moving all those lbs of wood.



 :lol: Tell her that if she wants pretty, she can move the wood in the pretty container...  If she wants YOU to move the wood, let you pick the tools to do it with - maybe you should find some really efficient but ugly / expensive solution, and tell her how much you REALLY like it - then offer to compromise on the Vogelzang item....

Gooserider


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, it's a lose-lose for me.

Thing is, I don't think the Vogelzang is bad looking, except for the larger wheels, which, while I feel practical, emphasizes its hand truck lineage, lol.

Seriously, the Vogelzang comes in that antique finish, which matches our tools' finish, plus it has an additional strap with a cross brace.

Here is the little wheel, weak model from Northlineexpress:

http://www.northlineexpress.com/images/products/5UW-1151SM-xlg.jpg


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree the VZ unit does look a bit more substantial and arguably better than the Northline model - though I'd be a bit worried about the design on either - both look like they are based on bending flat steel strips, which means that unless the strips are really heavy, or are made from some sort of spring steel alloy, they aren't going to offer that much resistance to bending back under load.  The VZ unit would potentially be better if only because it has more metal.  The VZ would also handle short splits a bit better.

I was just suggesting the really ugly solution - starting with the HF cart or getting worse in that direction, as a means of encouraging her to compromise on the VZ as something that would let you move wood more easily while still looking sort of OK in a living room.

Another idea is that IMHO the only part of the VZ cart that doesn't really fit the decorative motif is the wheels - while I'd want more industrially rugged wheels and don't worry about the looks, it might be possible to find wheels that could be used as replacements that would be more decorative, while still being functional - perhaps a large spoked wagon wheel type design like used on old farm equipment?

I guess I'm lucky in that regard - the GF is mostly willing to accept whatever I deem is needed in the way of heating technology as long as it isn't TOO ugly...  I currently use an HF wood cart for my splits and an assortment of 5 gallon buckets and trash cans for my chunk wood.

Gooserider


----------



## tkirk22 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm

That VZ cart is somewhat stylist. I have a harbor freight cart that has sat outside for years. It works great but it's quite ugly....especially now.  The big wheels really do help it roll up steps. 

I may have to make something that's good looking but with bigger wheels. That way I can haul a load in and park it near the stove. Anyone have any ideas for 20" wheels that look antique?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.oregonlandandhomes.com/images/oregon11.jpg


----------



## tkirk22 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes....That's the first thing I thought about but I'm not a wood craftsman and there's little hope of an Amish family moving in next to me. 

I'm hoping to figure out a good way to use modern wheels that are disguised in some way shape or form. It's has to pass my test for being strong and pass the relatives test for being nice looking. The wife won't let me have a wood stacking monkey so she don't count. ;-)


----------



## savageactor7 (Jun 3, 2008)

Our wood is stockpiled at least 35 to 40 paces from the back door. We've been using a wheelbarrow like forever to bring it indoors through the woodshed. It's gotten a lot easier since I don't overload it anymore.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jun 3, 2008)

I was using the heavy duty recycling bucket on the trash can, as stated earlier in this thread.
Last week, I found this on the curb. The wheels were locked up with rust.  I really didn't want to 
put this in the new car, and if the wheels were'nt locked, i would have walked back and wheeled it home.
it was less than a mile away, my friends grandmothers neighbor. So, laid out blankets, bit the bullet, 
and gently llifted it into the back of the brand new car. Couple shots of liquid wrench, let that dry,
a couple squirts of tef-lube spray, and she rolls!


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 3, 2008)

njtomatoguy said:
			
		

> I was using the heavy duty recycling bucket on the trash can, as stated earlier in this thread.
> Last week, I found this on the curb. The wheels were locked up with rust.  <snip>



Definitely a good score...  thats the sort of cart I would like to have for a lot of my out door stuff moving, though most of the carts like that which I've seen are a bit large for actually bringing the wood inside.  The HF cart is limited on the sorts of things you can put on it, but is great for getting splits all the way from the wood pile to stoveside....  I actually have built up a fair collection of that class objects at this point, mostly all trash-picked.

1. The HF wood cart - purchased
2. A small conventional wheelbarrow - trashpicked, in rough shape, may end up back on the curb soon.
3. Green plastic garden cart - Replaced the wheels on it, now it works well if not overloaded, and ground is fairly flat.  Wood doesn't fit in it all that well due to the odd shape of the inside, but it's fine for dirt and other such things. Trashpick
4. 2'x4' garden wagon - purchased from TSC, good for larger objects and slightly rougher terrain, can be pulled behind lawn tractor.  Good for moving large amounts of wood per load, and other such objects.

Gooserider


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jun 3, 2008)

It says on thecart side that it the original Garden Way.


----------



## carpniels (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi guys,

I upgraded recently to a similar cart that Eric has. I had the yellow Lowes cart, but the wheels are too small and it gets stuck to easily in the woods on roots, ruts, etc. The 20" wheels are great. Pulling is easy. and the splits stack nicely in between the wheels.

It has worked great, but it needs some modifications. First, the axle would slide in the clamps. Tightening the bolts did not help, as the bolt would be pulled through the 2x4s. I had to add some large carriage washers to have more grip on the 2x4. That helped a lot. 

The only other modification I want to make is to have some kind of catch, so that the splits that are slightly small, don't fall forward on my calfs when I pull the cart. I don't know what to do there yet. Probably some canvas strung between the handles.

Also, the splits are drying in the woods. During heating season, I bring 4 loads a week to the house and dump them in the screened in porch. From there, I bring them inside in a canvas log carrier (closed, so it does not spill any wood pieces). Works well and the missus is happy.

Thanks

Carpniels


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that it's working out, Niels. Maybe because my wood tends to be longer, I've never had a problem with chunks falling through the space and onto my legs, but I can see what you're saying. Maybe a long bungee cord going front-to-back to wrap the load to keep everything snug?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a cart for my mower/GT that's rated for 900#.  I buck into rounds or split in place (for easy stuff like red oak) then haul to the spliter or pile


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jun 5, 2008)

bring in about two days worth at a time


----------



## Scrounger (Jun 5, 2008)

I use one of the kids sleds when going the ten feet from the wood shed into the basement. No steps to negotiate. Load up the sled and just pull it into the basement through the slider door. No effort at all with snow on the ground.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 5, 2008)

Scrounger said:
			
		

> I use one of the kids sleds when going the ten feet from the wood shed into the basement. No steps to negotiate. Load up the sled and just pull it into the basement through the slider door. No effort at all with snow on the ground.



Why not just use one of the kids - I've been told that is even less effort!  :lol: 

Gooserider


----------



## Carl (Jun 5, 2008)

I have always used a wheelbarrow to move wood to the house with. Worked well for many years. This spring I purchased a large garden cart at Home Depot for 149 bucks. It is very nice and I think this was last years price as they only had one left. The same cart was priced at 189 everyelse. Been using it around the yard and very happy with it.

Here is the link to the one I purchased and like. Couldn't get the picture to copy so if you want to see it then:

Rubbermaid lawn cart


----------



## fossil (Jun 5, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> ...Maybe because my wood tends to be longer...



Watch it, Eric, we don't want any wood length debates going on here.      Rick


----------



## chad3 (Jun 6, 2008)

My wood is about 700 feet from the house (parents house is across the street and a 575 driveway).  Use a wheelbarrow to get it to the door and then use the HF log carrier to get it up the one stair and into the sunroom.  That was one of the best deals going


----------



## savageactor7 (Jun 6, 2008)

700ft...Wow! that's a long par 3.


----------



## chad3 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, tell me about it, but I only own a 100x 75 foot postage stamp.  Its a good deal though as we have now put about 15 cords up for the next three years without destroying my entire yard.  He has almost 10 acres so it is alright.
I end up keeping about a 1/2 cord at the house for the worst weather.
Chad


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 6, 2008)

I wonder what the most efficient, easy to use, large volume hand firewood hauler would be for that long run?
I've been moving all my wood so far (except for into the house) with a wheelbarrow.
It's pretty maneuverable but gets a little tedious for moving a bunch.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 6, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I wonder what the most efficient, easy to use, large volume hand firewood hauler would be for that long run?
> I've been moving all my wood so far (except for into the house) with a wheelbarrow.
> It's pretty maneuverable but gets a little tedious for moving a bunch.



My guess would be one of the 4 wheel heavy duty wagons, as long as the ground is reasonably smooth and level.  With a two wheeler or wheel barrow, you have to at best balance, and probably at least partially support the weight of the load.  This limits how much weight you can get at a time, plus the size of the carrier will also be a limit.

With a 4 wheeler, all the weight of the load is carried by the cart, so the person moving the wood can put all his effort into moving the load instead of just holding it up.  This puts the limiting factors more towards a question of how much wood can you fit onto the wagon.... Choosing a big wagon, and / or putting substantial sides on it would allow one to put a pretty big load on.  Even with minimal sides, I can move more wood with my wagon than I can with my 2 wheeled HF wood cart, just because I can fit more on...  Obviously the limit goes down if you have to drag the load up a hill or deal wih other obstacles, but it still allows more effort to go to moving the load instead of holding it up.

If having to deal with stairs or other obstacles, or if limited to two wheels, I'd go with an HF log cart style - seems able to fit more wood in a load than any wheelbarrow I've tried, and low effort to move it.  The amount of wood it will carry is pretty much the most I can get up a flight of stairs, so it's a good fit to the limiting factor.

However it's worth noting that the HF cart claims about a 200lb weight limit IIRC, while my four wheel wagon claims 1200lbs - lots more room on the wagon.

Gooserider


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually, a two-wheeled cart with large-diameter wheels like Niels is talking about bears the entire weight of the load on the cart's two wheels when it's moving. And two wheels is half as much friction, which means less energy expended. The best thing about a two-wheeler is that you can pull--rather than push--the load, unlike a wheelbarrow.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 6, 2008)

It's not half the friction.  You may reduce the coefficient of friction (wheel to ground), but you have increased the weight so the total friction is not cut in half.  

You can pull a wheelbarrow.  Not as conveneint, but I've done it- think "rickshaw"


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 6, 2008)

Math was never my strong suit. Probably that's why I cut wood.

How about _less_ friction? I would think that two wheels contacting the ground would produce less than four.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 6, 2008)

Mebbe- each wheel sees twice the force, however, so they may dig into softer ground and cause even more issues.  Good arguementy for pneumatic fat tires.  (oohhh- Fat Tire... good stuff)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 6, 2008)

I see more issues with getting the wheels to go over small bumps... once you get a wheelbarrow moving- don't stop!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 6, 2008)

In the logging business, we look at ground pressure. More tires and fatter tires produce less ground pressure than fewer, skinnier tires. And yes, I'll go with the Fat Tire every time, especially on a Friday afternoon when it's pushing 90 outside.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jun 7, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I see more issues with getting the wheels to go over small bumps... once you get a wheelbarrow moving- don't stop!



That's why I like our wheelbarrow...it's low tech, wheel goes easily through snow, mud great in the woods runs over small limbs too. Lay a plank down and it easily goes though our woodshed doorway.

I take the trash out with it...use it all the time.

30 years ago before we had logging trails and a Kubota. We'd cut in the field and wheelbarrow rounds out 20- 30 yards to a trailer. That one big tire was a true labor saver.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree that MOST of the weight when using a two wheeled cart of the HF log carrier style is carried by the wheels, however the user still has to exert a certain amount of effort into keeping the load balanced on those two wheels - arguably this is effort and attention that is no longer available for strictly pulling.  Depending on terrain, load, etc. I will either push or pull a two wheeler depending on the situation, but mostly have to be facing it, which means walking backwards if pulling it.  This also somewhat reduces the amount of work I can put into pulling.

With a 4-wheeler, all the weight is on the wheels, and it stays there, so ALL my effort can be spent on pulling (note that with my cart at least, backing is not a good option, it can be done but doesn't work well) - Unless I need to watch clearances on the load or some such, I can face forward and go, which is best for sustained pulling - however I can pick whatever approach I want, including hooking it up to the lawn tractor  :coolgrin:  It's stronger than I am...

Thus my choice is the two wheeler for rough terrain, stairs, etc. but for pure load capacity I go for the four wheeler.  I can also get loads with the four wheeler that I'd have trouble getting with the two wheeler, and vice versa...

Gooserider


----------



## TruePatriot (Jun 11, 2008)

Something to consider?

I like Carl's Rubbermaid Cart (see link, p.3) though I have never used one, because it will contain all the bark, dirt, melting snow, etc... that inevitably falls off of wood and, in an open cart, would fall on the floor of your home.  So, too, obviously, would a wheel barrow, which I use in my cottage--I wheel it up a snowy board, one step up, and right inside, next to the stove--the dog approves of the style, apparently, and my g.f. avoids the place, so no complaints.

For our main house, however, (complete with three-step porch) I need something a little more stable and wooden-floor-friendly than my metal-legged wheelbarrow.

I like Eric's open-style cart (or Goose's HF cart) because you can pull the wood_ off of_ the cart, as you work your way down, as opposed to bending and "picking" the wood from inside the Rubber Maid Cart's tub.

So I would ask Carl:  do you find that it's a pain to pick the wood out of the bottom of the cart, or am I just incredibly lazy?  The bottom of that tub looks lower than my wheel barrow's bottom, and the open carts seem easier to unpack than a 'barrow or a tub.  Since I don't like to clean, either, your Rubbermaid Cart appeals to me, as I say, because at least it's containing all of the wood's associated "effluvia," to be dumped outside, upon the reload.

Just thought it was worth mentioning the "lifting vs. cleaning" trade off.

Maybe a hybrid, two-wheeled cart like the Rubbermaid, but with open sides and just a "bellypan," (to catch the detritus) is the ideal solution?

On a More Serious Note:
Re: the mention of the use of a "bungee cord," to secure wood on the cart:  I use bungee cords frequently, on the rack on my bicycle, back of my pickup, etc... but I try to be _very _careful with them (knock on wood three times).  A couple of years back, there was a news story about a surgeon who had to give up his career because, while bungee-ing a Christmas tree onto the roof of his car, one end came free, or something, and the bungee permanently damaged one of his eyes--if I'm not mistaken, he was actually blinded in one eye--ugh....  A sad, even tragic story.

*So I get nervous thinking about bungee cords being used with gloved hands/at night/in icy conditions/after-a-few-beers/while-cold-and-in-a-hurry, etc....  *I mention this just to remind everyone to be careful, and safe, with bungee cords (knock on wood three times).  Personally, I don't think I would use them in the wood cart application, but that's just me.  I certainly do not hold myself up as a profile in courage, or as an example to others--just trying to sound a note of caution.

No negative criticism intended to any parties.

Happy burning, happy thoughts.

Peter


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 11, 2008)

Pook said:
			
		

> thats inertia not friction



I understand that- I'm saying that it's a bigger consideration than the friction if your axels have seen grease in the past few years- 2 wheels or 4.  Wheels digging into the ground, bumps, going over sticks- far more frustration and effort IMO- especially when it makes you lose balance and dump a load.

heh heh- I said "dump a load"...


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 11, 2008)

TruePatriot said:
			
		

> Something to consider?
> 
> I like Carl's Rubbermaid Cart (see link, p.3) though I have never used one, because it will contain all the bark, dirt, melting snow, etc... that inevitably falls off of wood and, in an open cart, would fall on the floor of your home.  So, too, obviously, would a wheel barrow, which I use in my cottage--I wheel it up a snowy board, one step up, and right inside, next to the stove--the dog approves of the style, apparently, and my g.f. avoids the place, so no complaints.
> 
> ...



I have a smaller version of the rubbermaid style cart (not sure what brand mine is)- I don't find it works particularly well for wood (or much else - but it was a freebie, so...)  The biggest problem is the inside of the cart is very irregularly shaped. with cutout moldings for the wheels, a multi-angled sloped bottom, etc.  This makes it a challenge to load efficiently.  It isn't a big deal with liquids or solids with a small "particle size" like dirt or sand, but wood or other big things like concrete blocks give problems with the shape.  In addition I've found that the centrally positioned wheels, while they make it easier to carry heavy loads also make the cart tend to want to tip over forwards if you aren't careful when loading, or if you pick the handles up to high while moving it.  Because of this tipping tendency, and the fairly small wheels, I find that the cart is VERY sensitive to ground irregularities - the legs tend to catch on things, potholes will tend to make you dump the load, etc.  Stairs are basically out of the question with it, and I wouldn't even want to try a steep ramp.  OTOH, I don't find it's that much more of a pain to get wood out of the bottom of it than it is to get wood off the bottom of my HF cart - both put the bottom of the load almost on the ground so you have to bend over much further than you do with a regular wheel barrow - but neither is a big deal. (unless you're incredibly lazy...  :lol: )

I don't worry about it that much, but it looks to me like if you had some appropriately stiff cloth (canvas or cordura nylon), and maybe some stiffenning rods, it would be possible to make a "diaper" for the HF cart that would be able to catch most, if not all, the wood droppings.



> On a More Serious Note:
> Re: the mention of the use of a "bungee cord," to secure wood on the cart:  I use bungee cords frequently, on the rack on my bicycle, back of my pickup, etc... but I try to be _very _careful with them (knock on wood three times).  A couple of years back, there was a news story about a surgeon who had to give up his career because, while bungee-ing a Christmas tree onto the roof of his car, one end came free, or something, and the bungee permanently damaged one of his eyes--if I'm not mistaken, he was actually blinded in one eye--ugh....  A sad, even tragic story.
> 
> *So I get nervous thinking about bungee cords being used with gloved hands/at night/in icy conditions/after-a-few-beers/while-cold-and-in-a-hurry, etc....  *I mention this just to remind everyone to be careful, and safe, with bungee cords (knock on wood three times).  Personally, I don't think I would use them in the wood cart application, but that's just me.  I certainly do not hold myself up as a profile in courage, or as an example to others--just trying to sound a note of caution.
> ...



I agree bungies are dangerous if not used properly - I've been popped by one a couple of times, and have had friends injured by them...  biggest things I would suggest are 
1. Wear good glasses, 
2. Don't stand in the direct line of the cord when hooking or unhooking.  
3. Use two hands - pull and hold the tension with one hand on the cord itself while hooking with the other.

Gooserider


----------



## TruePatriot (Jun 12, 2008)

Gooserider,

I hear ya on the "diaper" for the H.F. cart--and your four wheel wagon (from Lowes--was that you?) has appealed to me, for the reasons you site, (stability, pulling with garden tractor, etc...).  And I would think a "diaper" or a sheetmetal pan of some sort, over/in place of the mesh bottom panel, would  be a welcome addition to the four wheel cart, in terms of catching most of the detrius, melted snow, etc....  So far, I'm moving wood with a wheel barrow, but am considering some of the options under discussion in this thread.

Re: the following, these are words to live by--well said:



> I agree bungies are dangerous if not used properly - I’ve been popped by one a couple of times, and have had friends injured by them… biggest things I would suggest are
> 1. Wear good glasses,
> 2. Don’t stand in the direct line of the cord when hooking or unhooking.
> 3. Use two hands - pull and hold the tension with one hand on the cord itself while hooking with the other.
> ...



Peter


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's an 'in-situ' picture.
Yes, it does have a hand truck look, but those big wheels are functional.
That's my argument, anyway, and I'm going to (try to) stick to it.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 21, 2008)

I would say that it doesn't look bad at all...  It's not exactly decorative, but it fits in pretty well and looks like it's busy doing what it's intended for.  With the wheels on the wall side, they don't really show if one isn't looking for them.  It's sort of like a small scratch or ding in a peice of furniture - nobody else notices it, but it screams at you because you know it's there...

If I were playing interior decorator, I'd actually be more interested in trying to clean up / hide those electrical cords than I would be about the wheels on the cart...

Gooserider
(Who has plenty of electric spaghetti of his own...)


----------



## Carl (Jun 21, 2008)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> TruePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah Goose, you're right abot the cords.  
I have to look into hiding them.


----------

